# vodafone broadband into 6th trial day: really crap, is 02 any better?



## cleverclogs7 (3 Sep 2008)

Hi,at present im going into my 6th trial day with vodafone  broadband.
I am finding it crap,to put it in a nice way.says 7.2mbps 3,182,209 bytes .
It takes anything from 10-25 seconds to load pages.anyone else having this problem. is 02 better ?


----------



## DeclanP (3 Sep 2008)

*Re: vodafone broadband*

Don't know about vodafone broadband but I have eircom broadband and, while it is expensive (almost €50 a month in addition to phone bill), it is quick and fairly reliable. But is this the quickest and best value? I think not. Heard BT was quite good and less expensive. I am in the market for change as well.


----------



## eileen alana (3 Sep 2008)

*Re: vodafone broadband*



cleverclogs7 said:


> Hi,at present im going into my 6th trial day with vodafone broadband.
> I am finding it crap,to put it in a nice way.says 7.2mbps 3,182,209 bytes .
> It takes anything from 10-25 seconds to load pages.anyone else having this problem. is 02 better ?


 
Try moving it to a different area of the house to se if you can pick up a better signal.
If you are going to take the modem back to vodafone, be sure to keep all receipts and be prepared to wait quite a while before you get back the money you paid for the deposit and the modem.


----------



## Silvergirl (3 Sep 2008)

*Re: vodafone broadband*

Had the vodafone on trial and found it crap due to signal. Didn't pay for modem and took it back with no penalties.

Have O2 on trial now, much better but signal strongest in garage so have ordered router to place in garage. Again no cost for the modem. 30 day free trial.

You've got to have 3G signal in your area for proper speeds if you have gprs or edge it will be as slow as dial up.

If you are using a laptop, in the software options set it for 3G signal only, and see if you are in a 3G area or you might have it in a different part of the house?



HTH.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (6 Sep 2008)

*Re: vodafone broadband*

didnt pay for anything.you get the little modem thingy free.its showing G3 signal.dont have to pay anything till im off the trial period then its 15 euro for the first 3 months then 30 e after that .i went down to vodafone and was told within the next 4 weeks the speed will be improving.no idea how.


----------



## jackswift (6 Sep 2008)

*Re: vodafone broadband*



cleverclogs7 said:


> didnt pay for anything.you get the little modem thingy free.its showing G3 signal.dont have to pay anything till im off the trial period then its 15 euro for the first 3 months then 30 e after that .i went down to vodafone and was told within the next 4 weeks the speed will be improving.no idea how.


 So you can get as many trials as you like don't they ask for personal details when you take it on trial? Do you give them different details when you start a new trial?


----------



## airgead07 (10 Sep 2008)

*Re: vodafone broadband*

signed up for vodafone on 12 month contract in Jan and will probably be changing service provider next January. Find it quite slow just browsing.I will change the settings to 3G only though and see if this is any quicker.


----------

